# Where's the best spot to pet on your cat(s)?



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Where does your cat like to be pet the most?

My Rotten turns into a ball of mush if I scratch really, really low on her abdomen, where the fur & skin are the softest. Scratch there and along her throat and she'll never stand up again


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

All of ours like to be 'scrubbled' on their shoulders, between their neck and back. Most like their cheeks and throats to be rubbed, scrubbled, stroked. Pretty is not too comfortable with me having my fingers on her throat, so I just try to 'accidentally' work it in when I scrubble her cheeks and neck. All of them like their backs and rumps stroked and scrubbled, though we no longer scrubble the long-haired kitties along their backs due toknots forming in their long hair. Surprisingly, all like their tummies rubbed! If we scrubble or tickle BooBoo in the center of his target (classic tabby markings) he will flop over, make bread in the air and purr all night for you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie loves to have her chin and jaws scratched.

Kobi tends to stick the top of his head in my hand.

Holly loves to be petted everywhere, no real preference for her...any attention is good attention as far as she's concerned.....


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen likes "scritchies" (very light scratching with fingernails) just behind her shoulder, and she'll bliss out with petting just below her ears to under her chin. She likes tummy rubs, too.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

All my kids like chin scratches, along the sides of their jaws.

Kitty loves to have her ears scratched.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Gabby likes to be pet just about anywhere, but she loves to have her ears and neck scratched.

Lily loves to have her back (right at the base of her tail) scratched. Its almost as if she were in heat or something the way she presents her butt to me....yuck. I know she trusts me, but I don't like having butt in my face all the time. :roll:


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

Under the chin always seems to work. Also, just like people, a massage along the back of the head to the shoulder area and on down the spine usually does well.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Willie LIVES for bum scrubs (Or that's what i call them), which is getting scratched on his back where his tail meets his back and he shoves it high in the air. Neko likes being scratched there as well as his jaw line and behind the ears.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

OK loves to have the top of his head (right between the ears) and under his chin rubbed. Sometimes he goes into "kitty exstacy position" and rolls over on his back or side when he gets really blissed out by this attention! Clementine loves to be stroked from the top of her head and all the way down her back. 

Somebody gave me a book on "cat massage"--I'm going to try out some of the techniques in it on my kitties. Who knows, I might find new favorite petting/petting spots! Purrs,


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mousie reminded me of one of her fave spots...

She likes to flop/roll around on the carpet when I pet her, but she will lay still and 'bliss out' or just stretch out her arm to feel the full effect when I 'pinch' her underarm. When she is laying on her side, I pinch the upper underarm, using my hand so the fingers are at her shoulder blades and my thumb is underneath along her chest, palm against her ribcage. Then I run my fingers/thumb along her skin/muscles and sort of massage in a pinching motion. 
She loves the way it feels.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Tiger loves his jaw and chin scratched, he also likes his belly rubbed. 
He flops on the ground and says: I am all yours, Or I think he is saying that anyway lol...


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy is picky, you can't touch her belly, paws, or tail. So your left with her back, her head and thats' about it! But she LOVEs chin scratches! Aramis on the other hand doesn't care at all as long as you are petting him. Once you start you'd better be ready to pet him for at least 10 min or he kindly nips you and reminds you that you were petting him and you need to get back to it!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ahhh yes, the "I'm all yours" pose! I refer to that as Rookie's "Hey, I'm giving you my best stuff" pose.

Rookie's all about her cheeks and chin. Petting anywhere else is just a delay until she gets her cheek and chin rubbed again.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peggy loves having her head stroked, and surprisingly loves having her ears stroked.
Attempting to stroke her anywhere else results in a clawing.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Freak loves to have her tummy pet and scratched ... she'll flop on the carpet at my feet, roll over onto her back and beg to be scratched. She's been doing this since I got her fixed during her first heat. Hubby says I broke her LOL 

Tobie was totally opposite... hated having his belly rubbed, but rub his chin or pet his paws and he was happy camper. I sure do miss his purring at night.


----------

